# Tage berechnen zwischen zwei Timestamps



## proloser (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Tage zwischen zwei Timestamps KORREKT ausrechnen!

1. Datum = 08. Jänner 2008 => Timestamp_1
2. Datum = 10. Jänner 2008 => Timestamp_2

Timestamp = Timestamp_2 - Timestamp_1

Ergebnis = 2 Tage


Um das Ergebnis zu erreichen könnte man das durch 86400 dividieren, doch was passiert bei Sommer-/Winterzeit oder Schaltjahren?

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit damit ich keine Probleme mit Sommer-/Winterzeit und Schaltjahren usw habe?


MfG
Proloser


----------



## spikaner (8. Januar 2009)

Hab da nen Schnipsel herumliegen könnte Dir evtl helfen.. ist allerdings auf 11.08.2007 z.B ausgelegt

```
preg_match('/^(\d{1,2})\.(\d{1,2})\.(\d{4,4})$/', $datum, $result);
$tag = $result[1];
$monat = $result[2];
$jahr = $result[3];
```

mfg Spikaner


----------



## Maniac (8. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.selfphp.info/kochbuch/kochbuch.php?code=11


----------



## spikaner (8. Januar 2009)

@Maniac_81 interesanter Link

mfg Spikaner


----------



## proloser (8. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank, Maniac!

Ich habs mit dieser Funktion gelöst, da ich Timestamps verwende hab ich es jetzt bei der Ausgabe einfach so gelöst:


```
$test1 = date("m-d-y",$row["run_time"]);
$test2 = date("m-d-y",$header_time);
      
$run_time = seDay($test1,$test2,"mdY","-");
```


----------

